# A strange tinting in the water



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have put some driftwood in my tank and i let the pieces presoak for about a week. And a couple days after i put the wood in the tank the water had a yellowing tan tint to it, Im guessing from the wood. Anyone have any suggestions on what to do about the wood because it looks great in the tank or what I can do about the color of the water to get rid of the tinting


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is just the tannins leaving the driftwood.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

I've never bothered to remove the tinting caused by the tannins and humic acid released by the wood.

I've been told that fresh activated carbon in your filter will adsorb these compunds and clear your water. Let us know how it works.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

if you have carbon, youll be fine


----------



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

rufus said:


> if you have carbon, youll be fine


 what do you mean carbon
if i have it
how do I know if I have it and if i dont how do I get it


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

polarice18 said:


> what do you mean carbon
> if i have it
> how do I know if I have it and if i dont how do I get it


 Carbon is that black rocky substance that comes with some filter cartridges. You can also purchase it by itself.

Chemicals adhere to the surface of the carbon, but it only remains active for a short while in your aquarium.

How you add it to your tank depends on your filter. What type (Make/model) of filter do you use on your aquarium?


----------



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> polarice18 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean carbon
> ...


 i have an emporer 400 biowheel in my 55 gallon tank


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I am allways adding new wood to get this effect,if this is for p's ,they will like it,brings out color nice,less fighting by my experance,i would take the carbon out of the filter pads and leave it in,but if you don't like it,just change your filter pads on the emp and it will go away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

polarice18 said:


> i have an emporer 400 biowheel in my 55 gallon tank


 Excellent choice.

Do you still have the grey boxes for extra media that came with the filter? If so, all you have to do is fill those boxes with the activated carbon. Make sure the pieces are large enough not to fall out. Let us know how it works.


----------



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> polarice18 said:
> 
> 
> > i have an emporer 400 biowheel in my 55 gallon tank
> ...


 what I have in those lil baskets is chips that take ammonia out of the water
is it possible to use one for the carbon and one for the ammonia chips


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

polarice18 said:


> what I have in those lil baskets is chips that take ammonia out of the water
> is it possible to use one for the carbon and one for the ammonia chips


 That should work.

In fact, if your aquarium has cycled, you can probably take the Ammo-chips out entirely. Hand the job of ammonia-oxidation over to the nitrifying bacteria that live in the aquarium and in the filter.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> That is just the tannins leaving the driftwood.


 That the same thing it happen to my tank dont worry.


----------

